# Small



## Jacobkgreen (Jul 2, 2007)

What are some good small fish to go into a 29g. tank? Ones that are not live breeders, and that dont get bigger than an inch and a half, perferably? 

This is the tank they would be going into.









Any suggestion?


----------



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

What about Dwarf Gouramis, they are lovely fish, pretty and characterful (well mine are,) and would love the hidey holes provided by the caves there, although they would appreciate a few more plants too. They get to 2".


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

dwarf gouramis, micro-rasboras, scarlet badis, or just about any tetra would work.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Dwarf gouramis and dwarf south american cichlids.


----------



## Jacobkgreen (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you guys. are most/all top to mid level fish? because they would be going in a tank with some plecos. gouramis, cichlids, scarlet badis, are the top picks, I would like one who would leave the pleco's well enough alone, and are not agressive.


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

what sort of plecos are you aiming for? pitbull and bristlenose are about the only plecs that stay small enough for your tank... or are you thinking about otocinclus? (which are great little fish) gouramis like to hang out near the surface, dwarf south american cichlids hang out at the bottom, and badis kind of bounce around near the middle. none of these fish will bother a plec or otto.


----------



## Jacobkgreen (Jul 2, 2007)

well its between a leopard frog pleco, a clown pleco, or a bristle/bushy nose pleco. And as far as fish go, microrasbora? sparkling gourmi? honey dwarf gourami?


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

i'd go with a bristlenose if you're looking for something to actively eat algae. you should probably steer clear of microrasboras and sparkling gouramis if you're going to have cichlids. i think they would be just way too easy and tempting. honey gouramis can be pretty sensitive, but if you feel confident, go for it


----------



## Jacobkgreen (Jul 2, 2007)

well it would eather be the microrasbora and the sparkling gourami, or the honey. and im leaning twords the first ones.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Jacobkgreen said:


> Thank you guys. are most/all top to mid level fish? because they would be going in a tank with some plecos. gouramis, cichlids, scarlet badis, are the top picks, I would like one who would leave the pleco's well enough alone, and are not agressive.


Gouramis are generally top level, dwarf SA cichlids are low level.


----------



## Jacobkgreen (Jul 2, 2007)

Sparkling gourami, and galaxy or kubotai rasbora. with clown plecos. sound good? in a heavly planted aquarium, my only concern is that the gourami won't adapt to the faster water currents and oxygen levels, sence there supposed to be used to still water and low oxygen. But the tank would be idealy set-up for them except for those two concerns.


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

so long as the gouramis have a place where they can rest out of the currents, they'll be fine. the oxygen content won't affect them at all... pretty much all labyrinth fishes are accustomed to stagnant water, but are perfectly happy in water with a little movement.


----------



## Jacobkgreen (Jul 2, 2007)

ahh... why thank you soco.


----------



## NeonJulie (May 6, 2007)

It's just a comment, but I once had my new fish, tetras/Otos/Dwarf Gourami, in a 16g bin made up of the larger sized gravel you have lying on top of your other substrate. I have to tell you - I think you're not going to enjoy the outcome. It does a terrific job of trapping food, so the fish can't peck at it, and letting it fungus/deteriorate, and it's very tough to clean fully. I kept having .25ppm and higher levels of ammonia coming from supposedly nowhere - even though this 16g bin had nothing but an immature dwarf, 3 immature neons, and 2 near-fry Otos. That's hardly a bioload, for 16g.

If you like the look, you might leave an area where it's collected together, where you can siphon extra attention, but across the whole tank, it may be a cleaning problem, and an ammonia/nitrate factory.


----------



## Jacobkgreen (Jul 2, 2007)

it might have just been a comment, but i'v been thing about it myslef. it wouldent be hard to remove the larger gravel and there would still be plenty of gravel left. Or icould mix it in with the other gravel but to do that i would have to strip the inside of the tank... so i was thinking of just taking the larger gravel out.


----------

